# Meimei, gryphon cockatiel â™¥



## Meimei (Jun 15, 2011)

Name: Meimei
Sex: Female
Species: Gryphon
Height: 5''2
Weight:130lb

Appearance: 
- Hair and fur: Mostly white fur, no hair
- Markings: yellow on the wings tips and on the crest, red cheeks and snow jaguar markings on tail and back.
- Eye color: light brown
- Other features: brown beak and fore legs. Dark brow/ black claws.
Behavior and Personality:

Skills: dancing
Weaknesses: lazyness

Likes: bacon, fish, bubbles, paper, blueberry and kraft diner.
Dislikes: asparagus and tomatoes [ actually sheis afraid of them ]

History:

---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---

Clothing/Personal Style: she is feral most of the time ~
Picture:
Feral










Anthro










Theme song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ctjqOm2ldQ&feature=related
Birthdate: July 30
Star sign: Lion

Favorite food: kraft diner 
Favorite drink: Amareto, fruits juice, punch, coke.
Favorite location: waterfalls
Favorite weather: summer
Favorite color: blue

Least liked food: tomatoes
Least liked drink: mud ahahah
Least liked location: tomatoes D:
Least liked weather: winter

Favorite person: who know ~
Least liked person: Mathieu diotte
Statut: Single 
Orientation: pansexual


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 15, 2011)

oh come on.  tomatoes arent _that _bad...


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 15, 2011)

What a curious combination... the creativity of the furry fandom never ceases.


----------



## Meimei (Jun 16, 2011)

@Joeyyy : I really hate them D:
@CannotWait : Thank you! I'll take it as a compliment :>


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 16, 2011)

Meimei said:


> @Joeyyy : I really hate them D:


 
I tried to like tomatoes once. When I let a slice of tomato sit in my mouth though I nearly threw up. I guess I'm just not a tomato person.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 16, 2011)

Meimei said:


> @Joeyyy : I really hate them D:


 I eat tomatoes like apples.


----------



## Meimei (Jun 16, 2011)

ewww xD
I wish I could like them ~


----------

